# FreshClam problema DNS???

## Pancu

Ragazzi non riesco ad aggiornare Clamav.

Questo è l'output:

```
# freshclam

ClamAV update process started at Fri Jul 11 11:50:37 2008

WARNING: Can't query current.cvd.clamav.net

WARNING: Invalid DNS reply. Falling back to HTTP mode.

Reading CVD header (main.cvd): OK

main.cld is up to date (version: 47, sigs: 312304, f-level: 31, builder: sven)

WARNING: Current functionality level = 29, recommended = 31

Please check if ClamAV tools are linked against the proper version of libclamav

DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq

Reading CVD header (daily.cvd): OK

daily.cvd is up to date (version: 7690, sigs: 37055, f-level: 33, builder: mcichosz)

WARNING: Current functionality level = 29, recommended = 33

Please check if ClamAV tools are linked against the proper version of libclamav

DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq

```

Ho già fatto un 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Potete aiutarmi??

Grazie

----------

## falko

Domanda idiota....  :Laughing: 

Non è che hai aggiornato ClamAV ma non libclamav? o viceversa?

```

Please check if ClamAV tools are linked against the proper version of libclamav 

```

Sembrerebbe che le due cose non siano compatibili!

----------

## Pancu

Scusa la domanda cretina, ma come faccio ad aggiornare libclamav??

----------

## .:deadhead:.

```
ClamAV update process started at Sat Jul 12 18:17:55 2008

WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!

WARNING: Local version: 0.93.1 Recommended version: 0.93.3

DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq

main.cld is up to date (version: 47, sigs: 312304, f-level: 31, builder: sven)

daily.cld is up to date (version: 7694, sigs: 37331, f-level: 33, builder: guitar)

```

Quando esce una nuova versione ed io non ho ancora aggiornato l'installazione di clamd, questo è l'errore che mi compare.

Puoi postare l'output di 

```
emerge -ptDv1 clamav
```

 assieme all'output di 

```
emerge --info
```

 ?

@falko

su gentoo non è possibile dato che è con l'installazione del pacchetto clamav reinstalla tutto, exe e libs

----------

## Pancu

emerge -ptDv1 clamav

```
# emerge -ptDv1 clamav

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-antivirus/clamav-0.93  USE="crypt iconv nls -bzip2 -mailwrapper -milter (-selinux)" 0 kB

```

emerge --info

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 13 Jul 2008 23:33:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans use

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ http://gentoo.supp.name/ http

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress                                                                              clude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 berkdb cli cracklib crypt ctype cups dri fortran ftp gdbm gpm i                                                                             y openmp pam pcre perl php ppds pppd python readline reflection samba session sp                                                                             tiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 e                                                                             ia82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop e                                                                             null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basi                                                                             bm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cac                                                                             _cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mim                                                                             ttp rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"                                                                              ="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAN                                                                             810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage sil

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFL                                                                             PTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Grazie.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ma non ha mai funzionato  o dopo qualcosa ti sei ritrovato con tale errore?

----------

## Pancu

Ha sempre funzionato, penso che in seguito a qualche aggiornamento abbia incominciato a darmi tale errore..

----------

